# Soon To Be Outback Owner



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Good evening everyone. My wife and I just put a hold on a 2011 Outback 260FL. We purchsed a Jayco 25RKS last year and while we love it, the quality just doesn't match what the Outbacks have to offer so we decided to upgrade. If all goes well this week I should be bringing her home this week. I'll be sure to post up some pics when I do.

I am glad to have found this forum as I am a bit of an internet geek and actually run my own motorcycle forum. I look forward to picking your brains and hopefully meeting some of you out on the road!

Cheers!

Ace


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!
And congrats on your new 260FL. That is a nice unit. You will love it. Please look around the site and ask all the questions you want. Seems like there is always someone with the answer. Where you from??


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new trailer, welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome, and congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the OB purchase. We are 2010 260FL owners and love it. We were gone 2 months this summer in it and it was great.

Also,welcome to the site. You'll find some really knowledgeable guys and gals here.

FLYakman


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Congradutlations to you! Dh and I just returned home from our second weekend outting with our 2011 260fl. (Havana) We absolutely love the camper. We knew when we bought it we were going to make one major mod. That is remove the U shaped Dinnette and replace it with 2 Lazy boy swivel recliners. We are picking up the recliners tommorow. We plan on keeping the table but may need to take it to a cabinet shop to have it altered. It is mostly Dh and I now. Kids are 20 and 23. A. they can tent it or B. they are welcome to a lazy boy. C. an airmattress on the living rm floor. The couch is not the comfy for an adult to sleep on but it is ok to watch tv on. All that stuff said we love the camper. Love the storage in the bedroom. Love the windows at the head of the bed. Love the big bathroom. Love the automatic awning. Love the windows in the dinnette bay. I could go on and on. And love the quality. Looking forward to your posts once you recieve your outback.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum. You will find a VERY helpful family here, always willing to assist anytime. If you are like me, much of your enjoyment will come from "modding" your house-on-wheels - you will find a lot of great ideas on this forum. A helpful website for checking out campgrounds is ParkReviews. This sight is great for searching and scouting campgrounds in any given area and reading user reviews.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new OB, and welcome to Outbackers.
We are new Outbackers this year also, and I can tell you that the folks on this site are great.

Happy camping...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to the site! I have learned SOOO much about OBs and campers, tow vehicles, mods, etc. from this site that it's not even funny. This is a great site! Glad to have you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com!!
> And congrats on your new 260FL. That is a nice unit. You will love it. Please look around the site and ask all the questions you want. Seems like there is always someone with the answer. Where you from??


Thank you all for the warm welcome. John, my wife and I are from SE Pennsylvania. I hope to meet up with some of you for one of next year's rallies.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

beth323 said:


> Congradutlations to you! Dh and I just returned home from our second weekend outting with our 2011 260fl. (Havana) We absolutely love the camper. We knew when we bought it we were going to make one major mod. That is remove the U shaped Dinnette and replace it with 2 Lazy boy swivel recliners. We are picking up the recliners tommorow. We plan on keeping the table but may need to take it to a cabinet shop to have it altered. It is mostly Dh and I now. Kids are 20 and 23. A. they can tent it or B. they are welcome to a lazy boy. C. an airmattress on the living rm floor. The couch is not the comfy for an adult to sleep on but it is ok to watch tv on. All that stuff said we love the camper. Love the storage in the bedroom. Love the windows at the head of the bed. Love the big bathroom. Love the automatic awning. Love the windows in the dinnette bay. I could go on and on. And love the quality. Looking forward to your posts once you recieve your outback.


Beth, please keep me posted on your progress. This isn't something my wife and I will do anytime soon, but maybe next year. I look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Exciting, a new Outback, Congrats!!!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome fellow 2011 260FL... WE LOVE OURS...


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Just updating with the latest info....we will be picking up our new trailer on Saturday morning. I'll post up some pics when we get her home.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace said:


> Just updating with the latest info....we will be picking up our new trailer on Saturday morning. I'll post up some pics when we get her home.


Congrats! I'll bet your excited.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Just updating with the latest info....we will be picking up our new trailer on Saturday morning. I'll post up some pics when we get her home.


Congrats! I'll bet your excited.








[/quote]

CONGRATS! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome and Congrat!!! Neighbor

We are in Harleysville....... been in this general area my entire life







We have relatives that are over your way









Congrats!!! on your cross over..... in case you haven't seen it yet on the site.......you are an outbacker when you join, just you are an SOB (some other brand)







until you get your new unit









We have to get you signed up for The Raystown Rally!!

We have a couple more trips planned already october/november (link to casual gatherings forum) feel free to join us.......... there will be several outbackers and friends going to both of the trips we have left........... they are like mini rallies in that we usually have a group meal and plan some group hiking or activities for those interested.......

We will most likely do a family hike on our october and november trip........ weather permitting.

congrats and welcome!!

Clarke


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers the site! Glad you joined.**







*

We saw the 260Fl at last years show and really liked it - I am sure your going to get lots of use out of it.

We are in PA too, and about 2 hours SW of you along the Susquehanna River - nice area if you decide to venture out...

Our rallies are a good place to get to know other Outbackers.....and have a great time.

Welcome!


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Welcome and Congrat!!! Neighbor
> 
> We are in Harleysville....... been in this general area my entire life
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome. I just checked your schedule of trips and we (the wife and I) might try to meet up with you guys at Otter Lake in November (I will reply on that thread as well).

I will be sure to post up my pics and update my status once we pick up our trailer tomorrow so I can ditch my "SOB" status!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> *Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers the site! Glad you joined.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will be heading out your way a few times over the next few weeks...will you be camping in your general area during the next month?

We are hitting Spring Gulch, Lake in Wood and Drummerboy.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ace said:


> *Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers the site! Glad you joined.**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will be heading out your way a few times over the next few weeks...will you be camping in your general area during the next month?

We are hitting Spring Gulch, Lake in Wood and Drummerboy.
[/quote]

Drummer boy is a favorite of ours and recently the site of one of our rallies.....We are planning at least one more trip to Drummer boy this year...The back area of Drummer boy - 300's is the best area and the facilities are very clean and well kept. Let us know when your heading to Drummer boy.....


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Got out to Spring Gulch this past weekend for our first trip...here are some pics:


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

So how did you like it, what future mods if any are you goin to do?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ace said:


> Got out to Spring Gulch this past weekend for our first trip...here are some pics:


Nice!!! and a beautiful weekend!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you Clarkely, it was a beautiful weekend indeed. Only complaint was the fire ban in Lancaster county...but what can you do?

Beth, we love the new trailer, quite a difference from our old trailer considering it is only 3ft longer. We are absolutely happy with our new purchase.

Mods to be done in the next two weeks:

- install TV in bedroom
- changing out friction bar for cams
- front vent cover
- installing infrared eye to control the stereo as per Clarkely's post (might do the RCA jacks too)

Next spring I would like to ditch the hamper, rotate the legs on the table and lock it in place to keep it from moving during travel, but other than that I don't have a whole lot planned. I love the trailer as it is and don't have many other things in mind, for now!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, I would like to swap out the stock speakers for some a little bit better, but nothing crazy.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ace said:


> Thank you Clarkely, it was a beautiful weekend indeed. Only complaint was the fire ban in Lancaster county...but what can you do?
> 
> Beth, we love the new trailer, quite a difference from our old trailer considering it is only 3ft longer. We are absolutely happy with our new purchase.
> 
> ...


I believe the fire ban was just for Lancaster County - we camped at Knoebels (Montour county) and nothing was posted...We are also heading out to Coduras State Park and I think the same holds true there...Its been pretty dry down around where we are in southern lancaster county.

What site where you in at Spring Gulch? We haven't been there in awhile and would like to get back there again....

Nice pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Forgot to give you a really important fyi.. I had turned the table sideways in ours to allow more room to side in the dinnette and forgot to put it back in position when we brought in the slides. The table leg was off the slide and ripped a 3-4 in V in the vinyl.







I saw someone else did this also. Mind you we only had the camper about 2 or 3 days and it had not even left the yard yet!







I am the dummy that did I. My loving dh did not say a thing and did a repair.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thank you Clarkely, it was a beautiful weekend indeed. Only complaint was the fire ban in Lancaster county...but what can you do?
> 
> Beth, we love the new trailer, quite a difference from our old trailer considering it is only 3ft longer. We are absolutely happy with our new purchase.
> 
> ...


I believe the fire ban was just for Lancaster County - we camped at Knoebels (Montour county) and nothing was posted...We are also heading out to Coduras State Park and I think the same holds true there...Its been pretty dry down around where we are in southern lancaster county.

What site where you in at Spring Gulch? We haven't been there in awhile and would like to get back there again....

Nice pictures - thanks for sharing!
[/quote]

We were in site 1501. I was kind of leary about it when I saw where it was located, but it worked out well. Large site, easy to back into and our neighbors (the people that live across the street at home) were in site 1500. There was a small path between the two sites, which made getting back and forth convenient.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratuations on the new outback!! Enjoy, we love ours, did you get yours at Lakeshore Rv as well?


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

twincam said:


> Congratuations on the new outback!! Enjoy, we love ours, did you get yours at Lakeshore Rv as well?


Nope, Media Camping Center in PA.


----------

